# Better video Streaming ??



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not but I have found a site where I can stream in NHL Live hockey games from the web. But they only play for 5-10 sec then they buffer for 5-10 sec and so on. What is the best way to improve this dramatically with what I have.

I have an AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ Dual Core 2.0 GHZ 2GB Ram with Nvidia 6800GS video card

Would 2GB more ram do it or what ??

I also have a another computer with 3.0GHZ and it streams pretty good even with a pretty crappy video card so is it just speed or is there something I can do in my settings. Changing the Hardware acceleration doesn't seem to help at all...

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks,
Dash


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What kind of internet connection do you have?


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a highspeed radio frequency about 2-3 Mb per sec


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the other PC hardwired? I know that on my wireless I can do some streaming but get far better results when hardwired. My wife's laptop with a slower CPU and half the RAM can outdo my laptop with a faster CPU and double the RAM when we plug hers directly into the router with a simple Cat5e cable.


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

I am plugged into my router with both computers


----------

